# Braided line



## maximini14

I spooled up several reels with Spiderwire braid this spring. Already seems to b losing its slikness and not flowing thru the guides well and casting distance is decreased significantly.

Any ideas on a line dressing that might have teflon in it to restore slikness of braided line?


----------



## Bagman

I have used braid for years and never had a problem...outside of an occasional knot. I actually prefer braided line after the teflon coating wears off a bit. What kind of reel you are using it on? Braid works far better on a spinning reel, as opposed to a baitcaster. You should not have to use any sort of line dressing.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Try Power Pro braid next time.


----------



## maximini14

Baitcaster-ambassadeur revo3stxhs on a Falcon micro guide rod. i'm wondering if its the micro guides hindering line flow. using 30 and 65 # braid


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Use heavy 30 pound power pro for stripers. Most of the other synthetics seem to get stiff and wiry in a fairly short time. It's OK for trolling but took inky for general use. I've tried several brands but can't remember their names, other than power pro.


----------



## Bagman

Nothing wrong with the Spiderwire. That and Sufix 832 are the best braids, imo. The problem is, you are using line that is far too heavy for that reel and frankly, just not necessary for largemouth fishing. You should be using 6/20 braid...at most. It's all I've ever used and I can count the number of times I broke the line off...on one hand. And I'm talking in more than a decade. The thinner diameter will also make for easier casting and less guide hangup. Also, like I stated earlier, the braid works way better on spinning gear. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sam I am

I set up two new bait casters for pitching cranks to Walleyes this spring, but they do great for Bass as well. One has 10# Spider Wire and the other has 10# Suffix. Same reels (Lews) and Scheels Walleye Series MM Rods. I can cast the spider wire farther with the same lure, but its a lot noisier through the guides on retrieve. I was fishing heavy timber on two different lakes and I couldn't break the stuff off even when I wanted to. It would cut my hand before it would break. When a Northern would take it, I'd just put my thumb on the sppol and pull as hard as I could to drag it in and release it. Never broke once and the largest Pike was 36.5".

I have 65# on my Musky gear...I think I could pull my suburban out of the ditch with that stuff...tough line!


----------

